# Unknown burls



## keepanionme (Feb 23, 2017)

I got these two pieces in a trade and was curious to see if anyone can tell what they are.


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm no expert by any means, but it looks like Bird's Eye Maple to me.
Even the bark is a match for BEM.

Do you have any maples growing in your area?


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 24, 2017)

The first one is elm, second one looks like cherry to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keepanionme (Feb 25, 2017)

I got these two pieces in a barter I made for some pens - outside this site else it would have been posted :)

The first one I haven't cut into yet. I'll probably get to that tomorrow. I don't think it is BEM though. I have some BEM on hand, and it looks completely different. 

I'll be using the one with no bark for an upcoming 10 pen order. I'll show pictures once they're completed. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 25, 2017)

keepanionme said:


> I got these two pieces in a barter I made for some pens - outside this site else it would have been posted :)
> 
> The first one I haven't cut into yet. I'll probably get to that tomorrow. I don't think it is BEM though. I have some BEM on hand, and it looks completely different.
> 
> I'll be using the one with no bark for an upcoming 10 pen order. I'll show pictures once they're completed. Thanks for the replies.



I can tell you that with as much certainty as one can have when it comes to burls the first one is definitely elm. More than likely American elm. The second one is probably cherry and will be evident by smell when you cut it.


----------



## keepanionme (Feb 25, 2017)

wyowoodwrker said:


> I can tell you that with as much certainty as one can have when it comes to burls the first one is definitely elm. More than likely American elm. The second one is probably cherry and will be evident by smell when you cut it.



I just cut this one and there was a pretty interesting smell to it. I thought it was just my old table saw blade leaving some burn marks :) I'll clean it up tomorrow and put some pictures of it cut up.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 25, 2017)

Can you guys confirm @NYWoodturner @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2017)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Can you guys confirm @NYWoodturner @ripjack13



I'm not really an expert on wood Id, I just play one on TV...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe Mark can check it out.....
@Mr. Peet


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2017)

I can't say for sure. Elm makes a perfect match with the first picture based on bark layering. See the white bands in the bark. And the forth picture clearly shows ulmaform, the wavy bands common in the elm genus and redbud genus. So, I would dismiss the 'Redbud' group based on colors, the 'hackberry group and the 'Zelkova' group also based on coloration and occurance. This leaves just 30 or so species of elm. I feel about 10 of those could be dropped but hold my tongue until we have a better idea were it may have been harvested. 'Red elm', 'Rock elm' and 'Slippery elm' are gut feelings thus far.

As for pictures 6, 9 &10, I can't see them clearly. It looks very much like 'Big leaf maple'. It comes in a variety of colors. A cherry hue being one of them. Additionally, I've never seen cherry get burl spurs that pronounced. I've seen it on 'Black willow' a few times. It (BW) often mimics cherry in color but density is a clear separation.

@Mike1950 what do you think about the other being 'Big leaf maple'?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2017)

I agree first is probably elm. Second is Big leaf -8th pic with view of rays- dead give away for me. The color does not matter /big leaf has many colors- more buy far then any wood that I cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow. Thank you for the replies. I further cut up the BLM to start the pen process this afternoon. When I was drilling them, it seemed much hard as I got deeper into the wood. I'll be interested in what the final product will look like.


----------



## phinds (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree w/ all who have said that this one is elm for sure. You can even see the ulmiform pore bands in the non-burl part..


----------

